# FDNY hero who evacuated hundreds on 9/11 dies at 45 of cancer



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2018)

This absolutely breaks me every time I read another of these stories.  

FDNY hero who evacuated hundreds on 9/11 dies at 45 of cancer

A New York City firefighter, who heroically aided in the evacuation of hundreds of people in Lower Manhattan on Sept. 11, 2001 as the deadliest terror attack in U.S. history unfolded, has died.

Thomas Phelan, 45, of Brooklyn, died on Friday, according to the Uniformed Firefighters Association of Greater New York. Phelan, family and friends told the New York Daily News, died from cancer linked to the toxic fumes at Ground Zero.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 18, 2018)

Truly heartbreaking.  He was truly a hero.


----------



## Dame (Mar 18, 2018)

The victims keep adding up.

Rest in peace.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Mar 19, 2018)

God's speed sir.

It won't be much longer before the casualties from the fallout surpass those from the attacks themselves.  If they haven't already...


----------



## Muppet (Mar 19, 2018)

God speed brother.

M.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Mar 19, 2018)

Rest in peace. I'll take the next shift.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 19, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Sir...you earned it.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 19, 2018)

Rest in Peace, Mr. Phelan. This is a man some Florida LEOs could've learned a few lessons from during a school shooting a few weeks back...about duty and why you wear the uniform.

PS. His murderer, Bin Laden, died too easy.


----------



## CDG (Mar 20, 2018)

RIP.  This just sucks.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2018)

Ouch. Just down right sad.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 23, 2018)

RIP!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 23, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 23, 2018)

Rest in Peace FDNY, your tour is over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2018)

I am going to change the title of this thread...sadly we are going to see more of these. 

Rest In Peace Special Agent Morrow,

FBI agent dies from brain cancer linked to 9/11 | Daily Mail Online


----------

